# Looking to purchase this plastisol transfer



## jorge007 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Can you suggest a company to print this custom plastisol transfer.*

Sent from my LG-MS870 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Can you suggest a company to print this custom plastisol transfer.*

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t213188.html


----------

